# Raising and Breeding German Blue Rams



## RobertD (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello-

I have taken quite an interest in wanting to keep and "breed" German Blue Rams (1 pair). I have a 20 gal I have decided to dedicate to this adventure. I have been doing some reading in regards to set up for breeding rams but I am confused when it comes to the particular water quality. RO water? Being new to the breeding of rams I am looking for any help you experts have to offer. I want to do this as right as I can and be successful.

Appreciate your help and guidance.

Cheers!
RobertD


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Wish I could help, but I've not had success with Mikrogeophagus ramirezi--lost two, in fact. I can tell you that they are sensitive not only to overall water quality, but especially to water quality at the bottom of the tank where they dwell. And they are more sensitive than my other bottom dwellers (corydoras, otocinclus, and ancistrus). Anaerobic pockets in the sediment can apparently wreak havoc with rams if the pockets "breathe" their contents into the bottom water. I'm anxious to see what kind of advice you get from the experts, because I won't try rams again until I have some better info on their sensitivities.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I never got eggs when the temps were lower than 84F. No issues once the temp was in the 84-86F range. But our tap water out here is naturally soft and acidic, a fact club speakers lament when they come to give their talks.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

As Tomagorn stated, I also have not had success raising or breeding GBR. They are very sensitive to water quality and though they did lay a bunch of eggs, the eggs were either no good or were eaten. Good luck with your attempt.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry RobertD that you're not getting very positive feedback. Here's a link to an article in TFH that talks about raising/breeding the electric blue variant of the German Blue Rams. Enjoy.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/arti ... rticle.htm


----------

